# badge



## boneheaddoctor (Dec 10, 2014)

Doesn't look bad. Saw those on Ebay, looks better than I thought it would on a Cruze.

I ordered a set of the diesel badges for a HOLDEN Cruze diesel,for the right side of the trunk, and the lower front doors. Waiting for them to arrive from Australia before I can put them on. Found out about them courtesy of another member (forgive me for forgetting who exactly) that put them on their Forrest Green Cruze.


----------



## KpaxFAQ (Sep 1, 2013)

I dig it


----------



## TDCruze (Sep 26, 2014)

I like it!

I was thinking of ordering one myself.


----------



## operator (Jan 2, 2015)

I was debating on putting it on the right side, still might


----------



## oilburner (Jun 13, 2013)

what are you guys doing ............ gm wants to keep it a secret.:angry:


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

The badge itself is nice, but i think it looks a little busy since all that other badging is there.


----------



## sfcruze (Aug 14, 2014)

See if it looks best on the right side, instead of under the 'cruze' name
Mercedes used to have a "turbodiesel" badge on the right side of the car's boot.

Think it's totally cool having a TD cruze. 
Reminds me of so many classic, veggie oil burning, w123, benzes I see on the road that fill the highway with the lovely smell of "freedom" fries.

God Bless America:th_salute:


----------



## Canadian Cruzer (Oct 27, 2014)

I think it looks great!


----------



## Su8pack1 (Apr 17, 2014)

Looks good.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Here is what a few others and I did http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/64-chevy-cruze-diesel-general-discussion/40586-diesel-emblems.html


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

And by the way, yours looks good!


----------



## cdb09007 (Aug 7, 2013)

Looks good; does the Diesel have anything on the right? if not, I'd pop it on that side, personally.


----------



## MOTO13 (Mar 26, 2014)

Same badge I have, just different color. I put mine on the passenger side of the trunk lid.


----------



## CREWZIN (Dec 1, 2013)

Looks good. I put the "turbo" on mne.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Badges, we don't need no stinking badges !

Yeah Nice and Shiny , Did ya Polish IT ? 

Then we got the Debadged crowd and they don't Polish anything ..

Me I have Cruzen ----​,,..,,-----IT


----------



## smkn600ctd (Dec 16, 2013)

I got that same badge, but put it on the right side, toward the lower right side of the license plate.


----------



## CREWZIN (Dec 1, 2013)

I added the *RS *badges down there and in the front.


----------



## keifnit (Feb 18, 2015)

strip the badges and run ninja style!


----------



## CREWZIN (Dec 1, 2013)

keifnit said:


> strip the badges and run ninja style!


:question: Who the heck ever started this black wheels and black tires combo. I bet it was some ricer that couldn't be bothered keeping his ride clean.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

I think the point of this thread is that GM doesn't really call out the fact that our ride is a diesel other than a tiny 2.0TD that looks just like an eco badge.. Some of us are proud of that fact and want to advertise it.


----------



## operator (Jan 2, 2015)

I was debating on getting yours 'diesel' but it kinda blends in. I kinda wanted it to pop a little.


----------



## plasticplant (Mar 26, 2013)

CREWZIN said:


> :question: Who the heck ever started this black wheels and black tires combo. I bet it was some ricer that couldn't be bothered keeping his ride clean.


Personal preference I guess. I'm a fan of the look and I'm no "ricer"...think it looks A LOT better than chrome. Black wheels get dirty just like any other. I actually think they show more dirt. What color cars are hardest to keep clean? Black ones. Same for wheels IMO.


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

This is a Holden diesel and the diesel badge is in the original position.
View attachment 134769
View attachment 134777


----------

